# Information & testing



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

If you haven't had the opportunity to check out the new Archery Tech Evaluations section you really need browse through it. When I first saw the title on here I assumed it was just your average Joe's posting up their experiences with different products they have tried. Boy was I wrong It is actually two very knowledgeable young men, Jon & Anthony, that are doing this full time with some very strong educational back grounds. As it turns out they are doing all their testing at Wildwood Archery where I shoot. I had the pleasure of meeting them and a chance to talk with them in depth about their testing along with watching as they doing some testing. They are very very good at what they do and are very in depth with their testing. When testing a product I was very surprised at how many hours they are actually putting in on just one phase of the overall testing of the product. So if your in the market for a product you should really take alook at the Archery Tech Evaluations before making a decision, or if you have any questions or recommendations on what you would like to see feel free to touch base with them.
:wink:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words, Rick. This testing has been a blast and both Jon and I look forward to more evaluations in the future. The guys at Wildwood have been great; without them, this next test would not be possible. Do conduct the tests properly and thoroughly, it takes a lot of time and effort. Hopefully the AT community will find the reports to be useful.

Anthony


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*evals*

Thanks for the kind words- its a lot of time and effort we put into the testing to make the manufacturers and consumers happy, the standardization and benchmarking thats involved allows these reports to hold water. The next report will be out in September. 

Jon Teater


----------



## buck buster 000 (Aug 31, 2006)

*New Guy*

Hi.


----------



## buck buster 000 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Parker Hornet*

anyone have any info on this bow


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

we just finished up a bow test, the Parker Frontier is on it.


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Bow Comparison/Eval?*

I am so hoping that this will be of the same objectivity and depth that the sight and drop-away rest tests showed. Great work and can't wait to see it. It would be great to get some comment on where you believe the direction/evolution technology is going.

Thanks for the great efforts, again.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*testing*

absolutely the same objectivity. There is no reason for Anthony and I to do these without keeping our unbiased stance. Like all things worth measuring, the value of a test is increased ten fold if objectivity is the top priority- which undoubtely is true in our case. We have standard procedures that each product runs through during our testing. These again are INDEPENDENT STUDIES---We are not sponsored or endorsed by any companies in the archery industry. 


Thanks
Jon Teater


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

*bow evaluation*

when are you guys going to have the bow evalutation up. and what is your input on the ross cr34 would u take it over a bowtech tribute? just would like to have some good input on it


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*evaluation*

The evaluation will be up this wk. Its taken a while to format the results and provide to the manafacturers. We like to do a couple dry runs with people prior to release. Regarding your question on the bow purchase, take a look at the test and see performance wise what fits you. We dont go into to subjective measures such as grip, balance etc. and my recommendation is go out and shot as many bows as you can- and print out the test results and bring them with you, it will only help in your buying decision. good luck

Jon


----------



## Deerhunter 1 (Oct 14, 2006)

As I am just getting back into bow hunting, I am looking for some info. regarding the PSE Typhoon,and the PSE Triton referance good,bad,any help would be appreciated


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

*bow eval*

how about a test with longer ata bows (pse-mojo, mathews-ovation ,ar,elite, single and dual cams use only the bows in the same price bracket. shoot with and with out releases.
also how about using a halographic sight this time like muellers and hha?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

rjtfroggy,

All bows are tested on a Hooter Shooter to provide objectivity and reduce human error. Thus, a release is needed. How would you break down the price brackets? This is something Jon and I have struggled with to help provide more of an "apples to apples" comparison. Your feedback would be appreciated. Finally, what specifically would you like to see assessed on a halographic sight? Thank you for your help and keep the suggestions coming!

Anthony


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

*just some thoughts*

Hi again, pse makes the mojo single cam and hybrid cam, mathews has the ovation,apex and conquest, elite is supposed to have one coming out ar has the ar35 I believe,there are probably a few more, all have longer ata so finger shooters can use them. they are all in the 650-750 price range so probably would qualify as apples to apples.
As far as the sights go mueller quick shot bsa hha and truglo have them at this time. Test for ease of sighting in how well they hold zero, light vs heavy durability, quiet or not, sight picture on target basicly over all ease of use,and whether or not worth the $$$.
As far as finger shooters the long axle to axle should make them shootable, so release or not they should do.
thanks for the come back
RJTFROGGY


----------

